# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Αρμάτα & Παναγία Αρμάτα [Armata & Panagia Armata]

## Espresso Venezia

_
ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_

Προσοχή, καμμία απολύτως σχέση με το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ του 1979. Το  _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ (μικρή παντοφλίτσα) πρέπει να είχε κατασκευαστεί τέλη δεκαετίας  ’50 με αρχές δεκαετίας ’60, αν κρίνουμε από το ότι στην αρχική του μορφή  δεν είχε πλευρικούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης και η πρόσβαση στην  υπερκατασκευή γινόταν μέσα από τον χώρο του γκαράζ. Αργότερα, σε  μετασκευή του πλοίου προστέθηκαν πλαινοί διάδρομοι οι οποίοι ουσιαστικά  το διαπλάτυναν. Δούλεψε όλα του τα χρόνια και πιθανότατα μέχρι και την  δεκαετία ‘70 στο νησί των Σπετσών, κάτι βέβαια που υποδήλωνε και το  όνομα του.
Αναζητείται έτος κατασκευής, ναυπηγείο, αριθμός(οι) νηολογίου και η κατάληξη του.





> armata.jpg Φίλε ΕV, ορίστε μιά φωτό του ΑPMATA. Aπό πού αλλού; Aπό τεύχος δεκαετίας 70 του Ships Monthly!





> ΒΙΚΤΩΡ....... ανεκτίμητη, καταπληκτική  φωτό, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την συνδρομή σου !!! Βλέπουμε την  παντοφλίτσα μετά μετασκευής, όταν είχαν προστεθεί οι πλαινοί διάδρομοι  επιβίβασης. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα βρεθούν και στοιχεία για το ιστορικό  της.





> _Σε αυτη την καρτποσταλ των εκδοσεων Toubis  βλεπουμε στο λιμανι των  Σπετσων  παρεα με το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ και την παντοφλα   ΑΡΜΑΤΑ  
> 
> _SPETSES Toubis .jpgARMATA_.jpg
> _και στην κατωτερω  ιστοσελιδα γινεται αναφορα στα ονοματα των Σπετσιωτων πλοιοκτητων της παντοφλας  ΑΡΜΑΤΑ 
> 
> _https://spetses.wordpress.com/filoxe...a/brontamitis/


Να λοιπόν που με την συνδρομή των _ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ_ και _T.S.S. APOLLON_ βρέθηκε και φωτογραφικό υλικό αλλά και ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για το ιστορικό της παντοφλίτσας _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_. Από την ιστοσελίδα στην οποία μας παρέπεμψε ο _T.S.S. APOLLON_ παραθέτω το παρακάτω απόσπασμα.




> Η δεκαετία του 70 έμελλε να αλλάξει ριζικά τις θαλάσσιες μεταφορές στο  πέρασμα Κόστα-Σπέτσες καθώς οι συμπατριώτες μας Μώρος Ελευθέριος και  Παρασκευάς Παντελής με το φέρυ μπόουτ _«Αρμάτα»_ καθώς και η οικογένεια  Μπούφη με το φέρυ μπόουτ _«Μιχαλάκης»_ εγκαθίδρυσαν σύγχρονη για την εποχή  και ταχύτατη σύνδεση με την απέναντι ακτή της Κόστας. Για πρώτη φορά  εκτός από επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα μεταφέρονταν στο νησί και αυτοκίνητα.


Η πληροφορία που αφορά ότι το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ δρομολογήθηκε στις Σπέτσες την δεκαετία του '70, μου ήταν γνωστή και από παλαιότερα. Και αποτελεί ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο, αφού είναι πιθανόν το μικρό φέρρυ (για τους λόγους που έχω εξηγήσει στην αρχή του παρόντος ποστ) κατά την δεκαετία του '60 να έφερε άλλο όνομα και να δούλευε σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή. Το θεωρώ εντελώς απίθανο να κατασκευάστηκε έστω και στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 και να μην έφερε εξ αρχής πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης. Ένα ακόμα σημαντικό στοιχείο είναι το όνομα "Μώρος Ελευθέριος" ως ένας εκ των δύο πλοιοκτητών του στις Σπέτσες. Κι αυτό διότι το ίδιο όνομα το συναντάμε και στα στοιχεία του _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '70.


_ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_

Το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_, επίσης μικρή παντόφλα, κατέχει ίσως τον τίτλο της δεύτερης πλέον βραχύβιας ελληνικής παντόφλας (η πρώτη ήταν το άτυχο _ΑΘΕΝΣ_). Νηολογήθηκε τον Σεπτέμβριο του _1976_ στον Πειραιά (Ν.Π. 2174) με πλοιοκτήτες τους Γκιάκο Ευ. και Μώρο Ελευθέριο οι οποίοι όμως στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρονται ταυτόχρονα και ως κατασκευαστές του. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1978 άλλαξε αριθμό νηολογίου αλλά και πάλι Πειραιά (Ν.Π. 6650), επισήμως όμως αναφέρεται ως κατασκευασμένο τον Νοέμβριο του 1978, ενώ στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως κατασκευής του _1979_, όταν και έλαβε Δ.Δ.Σ. (Διεθνές διακριτικό σήμα).

Η καθυστέρηση στην ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής του (1976 - 1979) οφειλόταν ίσως σε προβλήματα τα οποία πιθανόν να οδήγησαν στην άμεση πώληση του, μόλις την άνοιξη του 1979, στην Κρήτη και την αλλαγή του νηολογίου του σε Ηρακλείου 5 (Απρίλιος 1979). Όλα τα στοιχεία των νηολογίων προέρχονται από τα αρχεία του _Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad)_ και του καλού φίλου _Νεκτάριου (npapad)_. Το πλοίο πράγματι βρέθηκε στην Κρήτη κατά την διετία 1979 - 1980 όπου επρόκειτο (δεν γνωρίζω αν τελικά πραγματοποιήθηκε) να δουλέψει από Αγία Γαλήνη και Παλαιόχωρα προς την Γαύδο,  ενώ το 1981 το βρίσκουμε σε δρομολόγια από Πειραιά για Αίγινα (Σουβάλα) τα οποία όμως πρέπει να διήρκησαν για σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Από εκείνο το σύντομο πέρασμα του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά προέρχεται και η μοναδική του απεικόνιση, σε καρτ ποστάλ εκείνης της εποχής.

01.jpg

Το 1982 οδηγήθηκε σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος για εργασίες μετασκευής, επιμήκυνση και πιθανόν διαπλάτυνση, εργασίες όμως που για άγνωστους λόγους δεν πραγματοποιήθηκαν ποτέ, με αποτέλεσμα το πλοίο να διαλυθεί και να διαγραφεί οριστικά από τα ελληνικά νηολόγια τον Οκτώβριο του 1984, χωρίς εξ όσων γνωρίζουμε να δουλέψει ποτέ στο νησί για το οποίο είχε κατασκευαστεί και από το οποίο είχε πάρει και το όνομα του, _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_, τις Σπέτσες. Έφερε _ΙΜΟ 7939901_, διακριτικό κλήσης _SV4220_ και οι διαστάσεις του ήταν _29m x 7.3m_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στη φωτο του Βικτωρα το Αρματα μαλλον ειναι στη Σουβαλα.


Φίλε μου aegina, εννοείς το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ ή μήπως το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ το οποίο ήταν άλλη παντόφλα (δες προηγούμενο ποστ) και είχε πράγματι περάσει από την Σουβάλα κατά το 1981 ???

----------


## aegina

Εγω θυμαμαι να λενε οτι ηταν καποτε στις Σπετσες και αν κρινω απο τη γεφυρα νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδιο με κλειστους τους πλαινους διαδρομους δηλ μικρη μετασκευη οντως ηταν στην Σουβαλα γυρω στο 79 - 81 η 82.

----------


## aegina

Κατι που προσεξα στην καρτ ποσταλ απο το λιμανι του Πειραια βλεπουμε το Διογος στην αρχικη του μορφη οποτε η χρονολογια της ειναι πριν το 82.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου aegina σε ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σου.




> Εγω θυμαμαι να λενε οτι ηταν καποτε στις Σπετσες και αν κρινω απο τη γεφυρα νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδιο με κλειστους τους πλαινους διαδρομους δηλ μικρη μετασκευη οντως ηταν στην Σουβαλα γυρω στο 79 - 81 η 82.


Από την στιγμή που έχουμε απόλυτα ξεκαθαρίσει ότι τα _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ και _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ ήταν δύο διαφορετικά πλοία, είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτό που θυμάσαι στην Σουβάλα το 1981 με "με κλειστους τους πλαινους διαδρομους" ήταν το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ στην αρχική και μοναδική του μορφή. Και με δεδομένο επίσης ότι από κατασκευής του (1979) μέχρι το 1980 ήταν στην Κρήτη, αυτό που "λέγανε οτι ηταν καποτε στις Σπετσες" ήταν το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ και απλά το είχαν μπερδέψει με το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ (μικρές παντόφλες και οι δύο, με παρεμφερές χαρακτηριστικό όνομα).   




> Κατι που προσεξα στην καρτ ποσταλ απο το λιμανι του Πειραια βλεπουμε το Διογος στην αρχικη του μορφη οποτε η χρονολογια της ειναι πριν το 82.


Είναι δεδομένο ότι η καρτ ποστάλ από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά είναι πριν το 1982, και συγκεκριμμένα το 1981, όπως και έχω πιό πάνω αναφέρει.

----------


## renetoes

> Φίλε μου aegina, εννοείς το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ ή μήπως το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ το οποίο ήταν άλλη παντόφλα (δες προηγούμενο ποστ) και είχε πράγματι περάσει από την Σουβάλα κατά το 1981 ???


_Το πλοίο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ το θυμάμαι το καλοκαίρι του 1979 στην Αγία Γαλήνη, ενώ θυμάμαι να το έχω δει να παραπλέει απογευματινή_ _ώρα, Αύγουστο του 1980,  τα (Νότια) παράλια από Αγία Γαλήνη με κατεύθυνση στα Δυτικά. Λόγω της πορείας του και τις ώρας που το είδα δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι ταξίδευε προς Γαύδο, εκτός και αν ήθελε να είναι λόγω καιρού κοντά στα παράλια και περίπου από το ύψος των μικρών νησιάν "Παξιμαδια" να έβαζε πλώρη για Γαύδο. Το ίδιο πλοίο το είδα το 1981 στον Πειραια στη θέση φαίνεται στο καρτ-ποστάλ._

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε _renetoes_ η συμβολή σου στο θέμα ήταν πολύτιμη και σε ευχαριστώ.

Επιβεβαιώνεται λοιπόν ότι το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ δούλεψε για δύο χρόνια στην νοτιοδυτική Κρήτη, και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ήταν και η πρώτη παντόφλα που δούλεψε σε συτά τα μέρη. Ο καλός μου φίλος Νεκτάριος (npapad) με είχε πληροφορήσει ότι όταν το πλοίο κατέβηκε στην Κρήτη επρόκειτο να δουλέψει σε Αγία Γαλήνη, Παλαιόχωρα και Γαύδο, δεν ήμουν βέβαιος όμως αν είχε τελικά πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η δρομολόγηση. Κι αυτό διότι σε συζητήσεις που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα με τους καπετάνιους του ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ και του ΣΑΜΑΡΙΑ Ι, όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει αν είχαν δουλέψει πριν από αυτά τα δύο πλοία άλλες (ή άλλη) παντόφλες "στα μέρη τους" μου είχαν απαντήσει και οι δύο αρνητικά. Προφανώς οι άνθρωποι δεν γνώριζαν - δεν είχαν ακούσει ότι (για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα εξάλλου) είχε περάσει από εκεί και το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_.

----------


## kostas_bit

Δυο φωτογραφίες από το βραχύβιο πέρασμα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ από την Αίγινα (Σουβάλα). Μπήκε στη γραμμή την άνοιξη του 1981, μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού του ίδιου έτους. Πράγματι, στη συνέχεια οδηγήθηκε σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος για επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση με σκοπό να επανέλθει στη γραμμή. Η πολιτική αλλαγή τον Οκτώβριο του 1981 ήταν καθοριστική για το μέλλον του, ανέτρεψε τον σχεδιασμό (δεν πήρε άδεια σκοπιμότητας) και αφέθηκε κομμένο στη μοίρα του, τμήματά του χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε άλλες κατασκευές

nmT4tdr.jpgdxYL03j.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> Φίλε _renetoes_ η συμβολή σου στο θέμα ήταν πολύτιμη και σε ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Επιβεβαιώνεται λοιπόν ότι το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ δούλεψε για δύο χρόνια στην νοτιοδυτική Κρήτη, και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ήταν και η πρώτη παντόφλα που δούλεψε σε συτά τα μέρη. Ο καλός μου φίλος Νεκτάριος (npapad) με είχε πληροφορήσει ότι όταν το πλοίο κατέβηκε στην Κρήτη επρόκειτο να δουλέψει σε Αγία Γαλήνη, Παλαιόχωρα και Γαύδο, δεν ήμουν βέβαιος όμως αν είχε τελικά πραγματοποιηθεί αυτή η δρομολόγηση. Κι αυτό διότι σε συζητήσεις που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα με τους καπετάνιους του ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ και του ΣΑΜΑΡΙΑ Ι, όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει αν είχαν δουλέψει πριν από αυτά τα δύο πλοία άλλες (ή άλλη) παντόφλες "στα μέρη τους" μου είχαν απαντήσει και οι δύο αρνητικά. Προφανώς οι άνθρωποι δεν γνώριζαν - δεν είχαν ακούσει ότι (για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα εξάλλου) είχε περάσει από εκεί και το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_.



Οι πλοίαρχοι της ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ σίγουρα δεν γνώριζαν τίποτα για το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο. Ακόμα και εγώ, πόσες πιθανότητες υπήρχαν να δω το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ να πλέει τόσο κοντά στην παραλία που ήμουν, όπου βρέθηκα τυχαία παραθερίζοντας στο χωριό της μητέρας μου? Μάλιστα, αρχικά δεν πίστευα ότι επρόκειτο για μικρό οχηματαγωγό, από το σουλούπι του το πέρασα στην αρχή για κάποιο τάνκερ που περνούσε αρκετά ανοιχτά από εκεί που ήμουν. Σύντομα, όμως, όταν άκουσα το θόρυβο των μηχανών του και διάβασα το όνομά του, κατάλαβα πόσο έξω είχα πέσει...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Μπήκε στη γραμμή την άνοιξη του 1981, μέχρι το τέλος του καλοκαιριού του ίδιου έτους. Πράγματι, στη συνέχεια οδηγήθηκε σε ναυπηγείο του Περάματος για επιμήκυνση και διαπλάτυνση με σκοπό να επανέλθει στη γραμμή. Η πολιτική αλλαγή τον Οκτώβριο του 1981 ήταν καθοριστική για το μέλλον του, ανέτρεψε τον σχεδιασμό (δεν πήρε άδεια σκοπιμότητας) και αφέθηκε κομμένο στη μοίρα του, τμήματά του χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σε άλλες κατασκευές.


Όπως μας τα είπε ο φίλος _kostas_bit_ είναι τα πράγματα. Την μετασκευή του _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ το 1981-82 την είχε αναλάβει η εταιρεία του κ. Ιωσήφ Σαβιολάκη (Ergoship). Oι εργασίες είχαν ξεκινήσει, είχαν προχωρήσει σε κάποιο βαθμό, αλλά το πλοίο (όπως ακριβώς μου ειπώθηκε από τον ίδιο τον κ. Σαβιολάκη) εγκαταλείφθηκε από τον πλοιοκτήτη του. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν τμήματα του αργότερα να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε άλλες κατασκευές, κάποιο σε μικρό γκαζαδικάκι, το δε μπροστινό του μέρος (γκαράζ - πλώρη) χρησιμοποίηθηκε κατόπιν μετασκευής - προσαρμογής σε άλλο υπό ναυπήγηση πλοίο ανοικτού τύπου.

Να προσθέσω τέλος ότι είχε κατασκευαστεί (αρχικά εννοώ) στο ναυπηγείο _ΑΡΓΩ_ του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Πολύ όμορφη, συλλεκτική φωτογραφία_ από το ebay !!! Σύμφωνα με τον παρατιθέμενο τίτλο (Spetses Feast of Armata) είναι τραβηγμένη στην γιορτή της Παναγίας Αρμάτας του νησιού, ωστόσο εμένα μου φαίνεται πιό πιθανό να ήταν κατά την τελετή των Θεοφανείων. Παρατηρήστε ότι βλέπουμε το γνωστό μας μικρό _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ των Σπετσών για πρώτη φορά με διαφορετική αναγραφή του ονόματος του σε πλώρη και καθρέφτη, με μικρούς - πεζούς χαρακτήρες.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Προφανώς η φωτογραφία στο Ebay δείχνει γιορτή των Θεοφανίων .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι το πιθανότερο φίλε Παναγιώτη, και το προφανές όπως έγραψες - συμφωνείς και εσύ. Από την στιγμή όμως που ο τίτλος της φωτογραφίας ήταν "Spetses Feast of Armata" και προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω το τι περιλαμβάνει το τελετουργικό της συγκεκριμμένης εορτής (κάθε 8η Σεπτεμβρίου), γι αυτό και κράτησα μία επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Περιλαμβάνει η γιορτή της Αρμάτας ρίψη στεφάνων την Κυριακή το πρωί από το μόλο της Ντάπιας (τον άλλο που φαίνεται στο φόντο) αλλά χωρίς κολυμβητές. Λογικό βεβαία να βάλεις την περιγραφή που δίνει ο ιδιοκτήτης της φωτογραφίας υποθέτοντας ότι έχει στη διάθεσή του περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες αλλα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είναι ασωστή

Το χειμωνιάτικο ντύσιμο (μικροί μεγάλοι με μακρυμνανικα δεν δικαιολογειται Σεπτέμβριο) οι παπάδες και τα εξαπτέρυγα που διακρίνονται κάτω από το Αρμάτα στην πλώρη της παντόφλας  συνηγορούν ότι πρόκειται για Θεοφάνια.

----------


## Ellinis

> Περιλαμβάνει η γιορτή της Αρμάτας ρίψη στεφάνων την Κυριακή το πρωί από το μόλο της Ντάπιας (τον άλλο που φαίνεται στο φόντο) αλλά χωρίς κολυμβητές.


Πανγιώτη, ο μόλος της Ντάπιας είναι αυτός που χτίστηκε πάνω στο γερμανικό τσιμεντόπλοιο;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ναι ο ανατολικός μόλος επκτάθκε το 1956 με ενα τσιμεντόπλοιο, που ειχε προσαράξε στο παλιο λιμανι μετα από επίθεση το 1944.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του μικρού ΑΡΜΑΤΑ, η πρώτη στην αρχική του μορφή, που ανέβασε ο Παντελής Μαθιός στη σελίδα του στο ΦΒ

armata.jpg armata2.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε βίντεο που δέιχνει τα επίκαιρα από τον εορτασμό της Ναυμαχίας των Σπέτσών (της Αρμάτας) του 1970 *εδώ* (αν δεν ανοιξει απευθειας δειτε το πέμπτο κομμάτι της ταινίας επικάιρων στο τριτο λεπτό περίπου) βλέπουμε την κουλούρα να γράφει ΑΡΜΑΤΑ Ν.Π, 1892.
3320_3013_AVC_Main_L1.3_352x288.jpg
 Επειδή φάινεται να είναι ψηλά από τη θάλασσα για να είναι καΐκι μήπως είναι κουλούρα της παντόφλας Αρμάτα; Αν είναι έτσι μαθαμε τον αριθμό νηολοίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφενός η κουλούρα είναι ψηλά από τη θάλασσα για να είναι καΐκι, αφετέρου τα απόνερα που βλέπουμε λίγο πριν είναι κάπως δύσκολο να προέρχονται από καίκι.

Προσωπικά θα ήμουν απόλυτα βέβαιος πως πρόκειται για το φέρρυ του θέματος, αν αυτή η κουλούρα δεν ήταν κρεμασμένη….. στο πουθενά. Φαίνεται να κρατιέται μόνο από το πάνω μέρος της, και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο ήταν σε τέτοια θέση - κατάσταση. Μήπως λόγω του εορτασμού να είχε χρησιμέψει ίσως σε κάποια τελετή ??? (χαζή μάλλον υπόθεση αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο).

Αν πάντως ανήκει πράγματι στο φέρρυ (το πλέον πιθανόν), ο αριθμός νηολογίου παραπέμπει σε πλοίο κατασκευασμένο πιθανότατα το _1962_.
.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Υποθέτω ότι έβγαλαν μια από τις πορτοκαλι κουλούρες που είχε στα ρέλια (όπως είδαμε σε άλλες φωτογραφίες εδώ) και την κρέμασαν στα σίδερα της τέντας για να πλαισιώσει το πλάνο του νησιού από τη θάλασσα. Όπως φαίνεται τα πλάνα δεν είναι τραβηγμένα,ένα κατά την προσέγγιση από Κόστα αλλά όταν το φέρι πλέει παράλληλα στην ακτή από Ντάπια προς Παλιό Λιμάνι. Οπότε ή το συνεργείο επιβιβάστηκε στο φέρι όταν πήγαινε να διανυκτερεύσει στο Παλιό Λιμάνι (αν και ο φωτισμός δείχνει μεσημέρι) ή έκαναν βόλτα για να τραβήξουν πλάνα του νησιού. 
Ίσως θεώρησαν ότι ήταν καλλιτεχνικό να βάλουν μπροστά στα πλάνα μια κουλούρα που να λέει Αρμάτα *. Και υποθέτω τη φώτισαν να διαβάζεται αλλά να φαίνεται και το νησί από πίσω.

*Θυμίζει λίγο τις σκηνοθετικές εμπνεύσεις του Κατσάμπελα και του Λοχαγού στη Λούφα και Παραλλαγή του Περάκη αλλά έχουμε 1970 οπότε είναι στην ίδια εποχή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παναγιώτη δεν έχεις καθόλου άδικο στον συλλογισμό σου, αν το καλοσκεφτείς αυτό είναι το πιθανότερο.

Σημ. Λες ο φανταράκος ο .....Μπαλούρδος να πήρε και καμιά τιμητική από τον .....Κατσάμπελα για την "έμπνευση της κουλούρας" ???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τουλαχιστον θα έκαναν κανά μπανάκι όπως περιγράφουν εδώ .  Πάντως ο άγνωστος σκηνοθέτης μας έδειξε ότι η Αρμάτα ήταν νηολογημένη στον Πειραιά με αριθμό Νηολογίου 1892. 
Και ίσως επιβεβαιώνει την εικασία για κατασκευή του πλοίου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως ο άγνωστος σκηνοθέτης μας έδειξε ότι η Αρμάτα ήταν νηολογημένη στον Πειραιά με αριθμό Νηολογίου 1892.


Και θερμώς τον ευχαριστούμε (όπως βέβαια και εσένα), πολύτιμη η βοήθεια του μιας και μέσω του αριθμού νηολογίου είναι πιθανόν να μάθουμε κάποια περισσότερα στοιχεία.




> Και ίσως επιβεβαιώνει την εικασία για κατασκευή του πλοίου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1960


Σωστά, ίσως. Το μόνο που μας επιβεβαιώνει το νηολόγιο, είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν κατασκευάστηκε μετά το 1962, σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με το ότι στην αρχική του μορφή δεν έφερε πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης. Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορεί να κατασκευάστηκε εξ αρχής το 1962, μπορεί να προυπήρχε ως φέρρυ και τότε να άλλαξε αριθμό νηολογίου, μπορεί και να προυπήρχε ....γενικώς και τότε να μετασκευάστηκε σε φέρρυ. Έχουν δει κι έχουν δει τα μάτια μας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Σωστά, ίσως. Το μόνο που μας επιβεβαιώνει το νηολόγιο, είναι ότι το πλοίο δεν κατασκευάστηκε μετά το 1962, σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με το ότι στην αρχική του μορφή δεν έφερε πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης. Από εκεί και πέρα, μπορεί να κατασκευάστηκε εξ αρχής το 1962, μπορεί να προυπήρχε ως φέρρυ και τότε να άλλαξε αριθμό νηολογίου, μπορεί και να προυπήρχε ....γενικώς και τότε να μετασκευάστηκε σε φέρρυ. Έχουν δει κι έχουν δει τα μάτια μας.


Kαι όμως το πλοίο ναυπηγήθηκε το 1970 (ο αριθμός νηολογίου ίσως παραπλάνησε γιατί ανήκει στην Α' κλάση του Πειραιά) για λογαριασμό των Ναυπηγείων Αργώ στα ναυπηγεία των ιδίων και αρχικά έφερε το όνομα ΑΡΓΩ 68. Οι ταπεινές διαστάσεις του ήτν 22,05 Χ 6 μέτρα και το Μάιο του ίδιου έτους πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε ΑΡΜΑΤΑ.
Το 1973 μεταφέρθηκε στην Β' κλάση με αριθμό 4691 αλλά διαγράφηκε το 1976 γιατί πουλήθηκε σε Σαουδάραβα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άρη, αν δεν είχαμε κι εσένα... τι θα είμασταν στην γη !!!  Πολύτιμα στοιχεία (επιτέλους) και για το μικρό φέρρυ _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ και θερμώς ευχαριστούμε για μία ακόμα φορά.

Να σπεύσω να αναφωνήσω "mea culpa" για την επιμονή μου, που αφορούσε στο ότι θα έπρεπε να είχε κατασκευαστεί το πολύ στις αρχές δεκαετίας '60, όπως έγραψες και εσύ παραπλανήθηκα και από τον αριθμό νηολογίου Ν.Π. 1892, αλλά κυρίως από την έλλειψη πλαινών διαδρόμων στην αρχική του μορφή. Έλλειψη ωστόσο που πολύ με παραξενεύει για παντόφλα που εντέλει κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_. Να έπαιξε άραγε κανένα ρόλο σε αυτήν την επιλογή το ότι αρχικά ναυπηγήθηκε για λογαριασμό των Ναυπηγείων Αργώ με το όνομα _ΑΡΓΩ 68_ για κάποια ίσως ιδιαίτερη "αποστολή" και αργότερα, μετά την πώληση του, προστέθηκαν και οι διάδρομοι ??? Πιθανόν ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε.

Με αυτά σου τα στοιχεία, μας λύνονται και άλλες απορίες μας, πέρα από το έτος και ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του. Όπως το τι απέγινε το μικρό φέρρυ (πώληση στο εξωτερικό), αλλά και την όποια σχέση του με το μετέπειτα _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ το οποίο συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο παρόν θέμα. Εκτός από το "ίδιο" όνομα λοιπόν, είχαν και τα δύο κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΑΡΓΩ,  είχαν τους ίδιους πλοιοκτήτες (έχω αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ), και το _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ ήταν ουσιαστικά ο αντικαταστάτης του _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_. Κι αυτό γιατί, σίγουρα δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο ότι το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ πουλήθηκε στο εξωτερικό το _1976_, και την ίδια χρονιά τυπικά ξεκίνησε (ή έστω δηλώθηκε) η ...περιπετειώδης ναυπήγηση του _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ όταν δηλαδή και πήρε αριθμό νηολογίου.

Τέλος, μιας και αναφερθήκαμε και στο _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_, αν και όλα πλέον δείχνουν ότι κατασκευάστηκε για να αντικαταστήσει το _ΑΡΜΑΤΑ_ στις Σπέτσες, πιθανόν αυτό να μην έγινε τελικά ποτέ γιατί τους .....πρόλαβε η ναυπήγηση και δρομολόγηση (από άλλον πλοιοκτήτη) στις Σπέτσες του _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Μ_ το _1977_.

----------

